# WHER25 RO filter, needs changed already???



## blancolighter (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I know I've seen a few of you guys on here using this RO filter, so I pose this question, do you have to change out your pre and post filters more often than the owners manual says you'll need due to the large amounts of water we use when MJ gardening? My city water is pretty hard, with a PH of about 8.4, so I know the filters have some work to do. I think I've had em goin for about 2 months, but now its takin about a day to filter a gallon and a half of water. So anyone else out there have any experience with the longevity of these filters when used at a high volume rate???


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

> its takin about a day to filter a gallon and a half of water


You must have that thing running 24/7 :huh:

I think you need a bigger filter.

When I bought mine, I was told that the ppm would rise when I needed to replace the filters. Though, thinking about it now, I can imagine the flow rate slowing down first.

Also, my filter was rated for "X months", and it was also rated for "X gallons". Maybe you could check with the manufacturer to see if your 2months exceeded it's lifespan.

:confused2:

Goodluck


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

A quick google  : hxxp://www.allaboutrowater.com/app/ccategory/RO_Comparison_Chart

Wher25 is supposed to filter *22 gallons* per day. Something is definitely wrong. 

I'd check the incoming water line for sediment. Otherwise, I think you're right about the filter change.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 18, 2009)

Alright, thanks man, I was hoping someone would say something that would stop me from having to get my plumbing toolbox out, alas, seems I'm in for a project tonite :doh:


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 18, 2009)

Well water pressure is fine, no clogs in the filters flow control, storage bag pressure is fine, and I'm outta things to check, so I'm off to buy replacement filters and see if that fixes the problem. If they do, shoot, I'm glad I'm filtering this water cause apparently is clear mud...

Oh, and I was only taking like 3-4 gallons a day at the most from this thing, so I dunno whats up... Thanks for all the help so far King Bud, if ya got any more ideas, I'm all ears...


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

> Oh, and I was only taking like 3-4 gallons a day at the most from this thing, so I dunno whats up... Thanks for all the help so far King Bud, if ya got any more ideas, I'm all ears...



The only other thing I can think of, is to replace the filters in series (maybe it's _just _the pre-filter that needs replacing).

Always my pleasure


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 18, 2009)

It was the filters, dang our city water must be all kinds of nasty here...

Alls good though, thanks man.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I change the prefilter , then prefilter and block filters on the next change. The prefilters are what get clogged so fast. The membrane filter should be good for about two years. I say a prefilter last me about 3 months compared to the 6 months it states.


----------

